# Cavs @ Suns



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Lebron @ Suns*

He has another major shot at a triple double with 13pts, 6 rebs and 4 assists late in the first half.

He really is something else, huh? :yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

A couple of uncharacteristic turnovers though. And I thought he waited too long to go at the end of the half. But he and Ricky Davis are keeping the Cavs close.

Big Z needs to start playing better.

The suns are a hard team to pass the ball against because they're all long armed freaks. But Lebron's done a pretty good job.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

He finishes the half with 13, 6 and 5. On pace for 26, 12 and 10. Incredible. And he sat for a large amount of time in the second quarter...more than he will sit in the second half if he gets the minutes he got last night.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It's funny the refs already treat him like a 10 year veteran allstar.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> It's funny the refs already treat him like a 10 year veteran allstar.


Hey, when it comes down to a judgement call between Jake Voskul and Lebron James, it's not a hard decision to make on what the call should be.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't think they should over play him like that... 

He is a only 18.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> He finishes the half with 13, 6 and 5. On pace for 26, 12 and 10. Incredible. And he sat for a large amount of time in the second quarter...more than he will sit in the second half if he gets the minutes he got last night.


According to Live Update on NBA.com he has 19 mins in the first half.. that's a healthy amount of minutes.. He has played great, couple really bad passes, but other than that.. Boozer is the silent assassin on that team. He will never get any recognition because he's not really anything special, he just goes to work down there and he's strong as an ox. I think he'll finish the season averaging 12 and 12.

Amare looks a lot more assertive tonight. I hope he plays as good in the second half. Marion looks very passive in the half court offense..


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

It's Amazing How LeBron Is Already The Leader Of The Cavs At Such A Young Age.. I Didn't Think He Would Be Able To Make The Great Passes Against Better Competition But He Has Proven Me Wrong.. He's Gonna Be An All-Star This Year..


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> According to Live Update on NBA.com he has 19 mins in the first half.. that's a healthy amount of minutes..


I didn't say he hasn't played decent minutes. But 19 minutes in a half projects to 38 minutes for the game. He got 43 minutes last night, I believe. That extra 5 minutes is significant, almost half a quarter.



> He has played great, couple really bad passes, but other than that..\


His turnovers come on trying to throw really difficult passes...in some cases, I'm not sure if James is to blame, or his teammates for not being ready for them.

I remember reading an account of Magic's rookie season. Teammates said that they were caught by surprise so much by the passes Magic threw, that the passes often bounced off them or flew past them when they could have led to easy hoops if they had been ready for them.

By season 2, Magic's teammates were ready to take a pass from Magic at any time, whether they thought Magic had an opportunity to pass or not.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marbury is finally healthy, thank the lord.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

even tho he has 5 to's im gettin tired of them droping his passes...alsoD.Miles needs to get his ish together man him and Deshawn Stevenson are the commander and cheif of da u.s.s wash up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Miles may finally have added a J to his game.

And I don't know who Lebron was trying to throw that alley-oop to(Jesus?) but it wasn't ricky davis.

Lebron could get a triple double in only his second game.

how many steals does he have?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> I'm not sure if James is to blame, or his teammates for not being ready for them.


He has thrown a couple very bad passes. One he fired through the lane when no one was close that went out of bounds, and that lob hit the top of the backboard and out of bounds.

I agree though, he is kind of like Jason Williams in that he absolutely rifles his passes sometimes. Boozer was complaining about Richardson throwing the ball off his head in the rookie/soph game last year, I wouldn't be surprised if a few more bounce off of his face this year from his own teammate.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The guy has 15 and 10 already. He has a double double in his 2nd game. Good grief.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> The guy has 15 and 10 already. He has a double double in his 2nd game. Good grief.


Make that 15 and 12. To think its only the third Q.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

cavs are hanging in there against the suns. If they play like this against their eastern opponents, they're gonna do damage.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

wow.... this is what the nba needs... .. but no1 expected him to become so good.. so quick.. im amazed


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yea I'm kinda amazed at how good he's doing too. I mean getting 25 last night was somethin and he might follow dat up with a triple double in only his 2nd game...  . I think Lebron will definitely be an All-Star dis year..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

19, 12 and 6 wow. 

This is what Lamar Odom should have been, but isn't.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

damn. he threw that pass at McCoy Hard. Lebron's going to kill one of his big guys with one of those passes one of these days. That was like Michael Vick on the basketball court.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 19, 12 and 6 wow.
> 
> This is what Lamar Odom should have been, but isn't.


touche.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It is kind of funny.. and especially after the preseason when he was shooting around 30%, people were saying "Well, he's only 18, he needs time.."

With his body and his poise, he doesn't need time.. he is already a very, very good player. That said, I think he will still have slumps and some terrible games.. but that's part of the learning process I guess.

Very impressive followup from Lebron in a back-to-back after playing 40+ minutes last night and traveling on the road.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

4 assists from a triple-double. Sick.

And he's a lock for another 20+ point game.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> damn. he threw that pass at McCoy Hard. Lebron's going to kill one of his big guys with one of those passes one of these days. That was like Michael Vick on the basketball court.


LOL. Looks like the Cavs will have to adapt to HIM. Once the team gels, the Cavs may make Vlade eat his own words (he said the team will not make the playoffs)


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

The 7 turnovers so far aren't nice, but hey, that's something to fix in time. When you got a million positives and one minus, I think you can be very happy.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> Very impressive followup from Lebron in a back-to-back after playing 40+ minutes last night and traveling on the road.


Exactly! And Kings and Suns are playoff contenders in the WEST!
No small feat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

OMG. ZARKO.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

@ that dunk!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

crack a lack!

Ricky D got jacked up!

anyways

this thread is awful

Lebron @ Suns....give me a break


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> OMG. ZARKO.


No ****. The Suns may have gotten the steal of the draft in this kid. He looked good against SA as well.

Damn. Made Ricky Davis look bad.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> No ****. The Suns may have gotten the steal of the draft in this kid. He looked good against SA as well.
> ...


I literally couldn't believe what I was seeing. This isn't your daddy's Euro's. They are mean and they are going to throw down on you.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Seven TOs isnt that bad for a rookie. Melo had 8 TOs and shot poorly again.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

It's early, but I think James might average more than Melo even with Davis and Z. 



He's got 21 now!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They need to let big Z touch the rock too.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

21 and very obviously travelled but the refs didn't call it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The cavs are making a serious mistake by not playing lebron at point right now. He's not getting the ball in his hands and they're falling behind mostly because of it.

This is like last nights game where down the stretch Ricky and Bremer dominated the ball down the stretch and James barely got the touches.

When they figure that out then they can win close games like this.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, he's got 4 minutes to get 4 assists for the triple double.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The cavs are making a serious mistake by not playing lebron at point right now. He's not getting the ball in his hands and they're falling behind mostly because of it.
> 
> This is like last nights game where down the stretch Ricky and Bremer dominated the ball down the stretch and James barely got the touches.
> ...


I agree, I thought that yesterday too, they took themselves out more or less.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stephon got "ONIONS"


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

three more assist! come on!


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 21 and very obviously travelled but the refs didn't call it.


jealous cause amare isnt doin nothing?????


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wow i could have swore it was the Cavs vs the Suns, but i guess Lebron is good enough to do it himself.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> jealous cause amare isnt doin nothing?????


He has 23 pts 8 boards and three blocks.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

did james get an assist for Miles' score. Im listening on radio now.

Geez, Marbury.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Two assists from the triple-double now, I think, but only a minute to get them.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Actually Amare has 25 points 8 boards 4 blocks and his team will take the win. The boxscore is actually wrong because when Amare swatted Boozer they gave Boozer the block in the live stats and Amare the missed shot.

Wtf how is Marbury not getting the foul being held and pushed?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Silas keeps LeBron on the bench too long in the 4th. It's like when he goes out, the Cavs lose all focus. What is Kevin Ollie if he can't run the team when Bron is out? Silas needs to take him out earlier in the 3rd and let him come in for more of the 4th.

Another serious dunk by Marion. Phew.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Actually Amare has 25 points 8 boards 4 blocks and his team will take the win. The boxscore is actually wrong because when Amare swatted Boozer they gave Boozer the block in the live stats and Amare the missed shot.
> 
> Wtf how is Marbury not getting the foul being held and pushed?


i kno haha i was messing with u since ur a amare fan


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Cavs lost. That sucks. I guess I didnt expect the playoffs anyway. Silas will get to them later in the year and they'll really start going. Next year they can compete.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

NBA officials are conspiring against the Suns and especially Amare


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

He defientely can't lead a fast break like Magic that's for sure.

Magic would absolutely own that middle lane and create fast break opportunities were there were none. He was possibly the only PG in history who could ignite a 40+ minute fast break blitz.

LeBron looks like a Scottie Pippen type point/forward, he's a great passer but not really the fast ball handler Magic, Stockton or Jason Kidd is, player that could/can take that middle lane and just absolutely out run everybody down the floor.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

remember he is 18..........damn i cant get over that 18 and he is going to get better...he is his own player


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> He defientely can't lead a fast break like Magic that's for sure.
> 
> Magic would absolutely own that middle lane and create fast break opportunities were there were none. He was possibly the only PG in history who could ignite a 40+ minute fast break blitz.


Defense was far weaker in the '80s. Transition defense, like half-court defense, has become much more intense. Players are also much more willing to give fouls to kill breaks or prevent posterizing dunks.

I don't think it's fair to compare such things between eras. Bron has as better mobility and athleticism than Magic and some similar-looking passing skill.

He's obviously not as good as Magic in his prime, but this is LeBron at the worst he'll ever be until he's near the end of his career.

I agree that he's like Pippen in the half-court...a point forward-type. Too big for a point guard to deal with but point-like skills. But he's more of a scorer.


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

Here comes to old eras argument.

Dude do you realize that Jason Kidd(Who's not even in the same class as Magic and Stockton in their primes) RUTINELY creates fast break opportunities by outrunning defenders in the middle lane. It has nothing to do with eras. Bob Cousy did it in the 50's and 60's, Pistol Pete and Clyde Frazier did it in the 70's, Magic, Isiah and Stockton did it in the 80's and 90's and Jason Kidd is doing it now.

You're either a GREAT fast break PG or you're NOT, Magic, Stockton, Isiah and Kidd fall in the former. Steve Francis, Marbury and LEBRON JAMES!!! are not great fast break PG's.

Accept it and move on.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> Here comes to old eras argument.
> 
> Dude do you realize that Jason Kidd(Who's not even in the same class as Magic and Stockton in their primes) RUTINELY creates fast break opportunities by outrunning defenders in the middle lane. It has nothing to do with eras. Bob Cousy did it in the 50's and 60's, Pistol Pete and Clyde Frazier did it in the 70's, Magic, Isiah and Stockton did it in the 80's and 90's and Jason Kidd is doing it now.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up for everyone. I guess it's time to find a new topic people ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

what MJG said.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Can we all just accept the FACT that Lebron is faster/quicker than Iverson, a better passer than Magic/Stockton ever was, a better scorer than MJ, and more dominant than Wilt/Shaq in their primes, and a better rebounder than the worm and russell combined. 

Whats so hard to understand?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

How do you know James wont be able to lead the break later on? I've seen him do it like Kidd in HS on many occassions. And the HS argument doesnt work anymore because he seems to be adapting. I would wait on this one. You cant possibly make a conclusion on how he will leatn to run a break. His potential is vast.


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

I sure hope he can.

However I tend to agree with Chuck and Kenny in that he really is not a PURE PG. He doesn't have the ball handling skill and speed WITH the ball to really push that ball up the gut.

And to me thats' a basic skill a PG HAS to have, the ability to ignite the fast break consistently. A true PG SHOULD never jog the ball up the court unless you're holding the ball for the last shot of the quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> I sure hope he can.
> 
> However I tend to agree with Chuck and Kenny in that he really is not a PURE PG. He doesn't have the ball handling skill and speed WITH the ball to really push that ball up the gut.
> ...


Ha. I don't know what you're watching, honestly. I think Chuck wsa drunk tonight honestly.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> 
> And to me thats' a basic skill a PG HAS to have, the ability to ignite the fast break consistently. A true PG SHOULD never jog the ball up the court unless you're holding the ball for the last shot of the quarter.


I think you've created some imaginary Magic, Isaiah and Stockton in your head, versions that never existed. You seem to believe that such point guards ran *every single time* they got the ball.

That's pure BS. There are many, many times that they jogged or even *gasp* *walked* the ball up (yes, walked...I know...none of these player walked, even to the bathroom).

I'm sure James would *love* to run all the time. It's to his credit that he's poised enough and mature enough to slow things down at times and keep control of a young (though older than him, amazingly), excitable team.

He has the ability to run and push. He's trying to impose some order and discipline. Magic did that many times. Stockton did that *most* of the time.

James has a more mature point guard game than many point guards in their late-20s.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you've created some imaginary Magic, Isaiah and Stockton in your head, versions that never existed. You seem to believe that such point guards ran *every single time* they got the ball.
> ...



One day he is saying Lebron is the link to the 80's and now he isn't able to fast break as much. My question for Showtime 84 is:

Do you ever enjoy a basketball game? Because you complain that it is not like the 80's so much. And if you don't enjoy them, why watch?


----------

